
Ask HN: Examples of Company UX and Design Interview Questions? - joshdance
Looking for real world examples of design and UX interview questions, or design challenges companies use in hiring.<p>Found this one from Github: &quot;Critique the interfaces and flow for creating a new pull request on GitHub.&quot; - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;joelcalifa.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;how-i-got-hired-by-github&#x2F;<p>Looking for others.
======
itronitron
a few common questions...

how have (or would) you deal if you needed to revise a design so that it could
be implemented by the development team?

role-play a scenario where you, as UX person, are talking with a user (me)
about function X in order to establish their needs and the basic design.

what is your favorite UI? explain why

